

Ask HN: People of SFO, help - geoffw8

Morning all,<p>I'm thinking of coming to SFO for a month to work, not a new job - I can do what I'm doing now but in SFO.<p>The thing is that I don't want want to come over and just sit and work in an empty office, then go back to my accommodation. I'd be coming out to meet y'all, make new contacts and expand my horizons so to speak.<p>So my question is: where is there to work? Good co-working spaces? Regular meetups? Pubs over-run by tech geeks?<p>Thanks!<p>(Note: I resubmitted this because I realized everyone I wanted to respond would be asleep! Zzz)
======
anothertodd
NextSpace SF is one of great coworking space. you have to pay anyways. Try
browse some at meetup.com, not really sure is there any hn meetups soon.

anyway you run your own project?

~~~
geoffw8
Hey, thanks for the info. By day I'm product head at an agency here in
London... by night I am of course working on a few things!

------
squeekysqueel
Hey buddy! In Mountain View check out hackerdojo
(<http://wiki.hackerdojo.com/w/page/25437/FrontPage>) and in SF hit up
(<http://www.parisoma.com/>).

------
squeekysqueel
also, the summit in the mission (SF) is really cool too.

